# " JERSEY " playing in the snow ..



## jganna (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is Jersey enjoying the snow.
She we be 1 year on Feb. 5th


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your Jersey is a beautiful girl, thanks for sharing pics of her having fun in the snow.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh! She is so beautiful. The pictures you took are incredible!


----------



## jganna (Apr 1, 2012)

Shaolin said:


> Oh! She is so beautiful. The pictures you took are incredible!



Thank You very much ... she is a great Dog and we are about to start Searc and Rescue training..

And thank you for the comments on the photos ... i do Photography on the side...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like she's having fun


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love that first picture.......thanks for sharing.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats on the SAR and you are welcome. You can take pictures of mine anytime!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I love the snow nose last picture c:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great shots! on a Great subject.


----------

